# Using smaller spray tips than recommended



## fffrank (Jun 9, 2020)

I've not done much spraying, and a common suggestion is to use spray tips with smaller orifices to learn.
It seems that smaller sizes are used on trim, regardless of product specifications.
A common suggestion is to use a 310 on interior trim, but no latex paint recommends that small a size.

So, in the real world, does using those smaller sizes actually cause problems?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fffrank said:


> I've not done much spraying, and a common suggestion is to use spray tips with smaller orifices to learn.
> It seems that smaller sizes are used on trim, regardless of product specifications.
> A common suggestion is to use a 310 on interior trim, but no latex paint recommends that small a size.
> 
> So, in the real world, does using those smaller sizes actually cause problems?


In terms of airless spraying, consider the following:

1. Paint TDS suggestions for spray tips are specified to atomize paint without the need to thin. However, reducing the viscosity of paint helps with flow and leveling when surface dynamics and environmental conditions require a tweak.

2. Smaller tips require less pressure than larger tips in order to atomize paint for proper spray distance, patterns and delivery

3. Larger fan widths require higher pressures

4. Too high of a pressure on smaller tips can fractionate the paint droplets, causing a number of problems. For example, fogging, limited WFT, accelerated dry time, and limited leveling

At the end of the day, the painter should experiment with several tip sizes in order to dial in a spray application that will provide the correct WFT and finish for their unique situation. The recommendations on the TDS are not necessarily applicable to every situation.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Using undersized tips can cause tip shear, although not near as common as what was being claimed on here by a fellow PT'er, especially given the fact that few data sheets have been updated to account for FFLP tips. Tip shear usually shows up as a sheen difference, and the higher the sheen, the more noticeable, especially when going back to do touch-ups with a brush on trim that was initially sprayed. The easiest work-around I've found is to spray off about 1/2 quart of paint in the bucket as soon as I finish spraying the trim. This will be the touch-up paint and should be "sheared" the same degree as everything else, (if at all).


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I've done my share of spraying, but never tried to designate myself a _sprayman_'cause most guys who did, couldn't do much of anything else, painting-wise. For some guys it's a job-security niche. Saw a guy who was a good sprayman, actually struggle with a brush as if he didn't know which end to use. He declared himself a sprayman, and walked off the job. Others would be spraying and complain that the tip wasn't putting out enough paint. They wanted to use a 2/11...instead of the 4/15 they were using...


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

try spraying baseboard with a 515?? I don't thin any of my paints and I just use what works. Flat ceilings 621, 519, 517, 515 depending on the product. Enamel 310, really nothing else is better.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't use less then a .13 tip for latex, there are no benefits unless you thin with floetrol and water, the tips will wear quickly with the solids in paint one being silica. Do test spray patterns with the sprayer being set lower and you want to turn the pressure up until there is no tailing pattern meaning no heavy lines but a consistent even spray pattern. 

Mike California said use a 515 being the most common tip. I like 315 for trim, 413 is probably the best all around if you thin properly but use floetrol, it is a cheap way to extent equipment life and get a flatter finish. 

I usually thin most all of my paint before applying it. I will dip my middle inger in the pint then rub it between my thumb like 6 times and by then if it is just starting to get tacky it is good to go, otherwise if the paint sets up sooner it should be thinned a bit. 

Thinning with a paint conditioner makes rolling much easier and spraying makes tips last longer and you can hear the sprayer and spraying taking it easier.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Almost every data sheet suggests larger tip sizes than what typically is used in the real world. Generally speaking this is what I find works well for me:

Trim-base, windows, frames 208-210

Doors 408-410

Drywall primer 517


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I like the little ones for trim packs and cabinets, usually 310. Nice for soffits too to limit the amount of paint swirling around my face.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Krittterkare said:


> Don't use less then a .13 tip for latex, there are no benefits unless you thin with floetrol and water, the tips will wear quickly with the solids in paint one being silica. Do test spray patterns with the sprayer being set lower and you want to turn the pressure up until there is no tailing pattern meaning no heavy lines but a consistent even spray pattern.
> 
> Mike California said use a 515 being the most common tip. I like 315 for trim, 413 is probably the best all around if you thin properly but use floetrol, it is a cheap way to extent equipment life and get a flatter finish.
> 
> ...


You obviously don't do any cabinet work. Ain't nobody spraying with anything more that a .310fflp I spray advance with a 208 and its fantastic. Although, yes it depends on your product. That might do funny things to a cheap latex. On new construction trim, i'd probably go up to a 311 or 313. Doors 413 or 415.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Krittterkare said:


> Don't use less then a .13 tip for latex, there are no benefits unless you thin with floetrol and water, the tips will wear quickly with the solids in paint one being silica. Do test spray patterns with the sprayer being set lower and you want to turn the pressure up until there is no tailing pattern meaning no heavy lines but a consistent even spray pattern.
> 
> Mike California said use a 515 being the most common tip. I like 315 for trim, 413 is probably the best all around if you thin properly but use floetrol, it is a cheap way to extent equipment life and get a flatter finish.
> 
> ...



Ummm...no I didn't


----------

